# wade belt options



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

It's time to buy a new wade belt. The one I'm using now just plain sucks, no place for my plyers and its about to fall apart. I want to buy a belt that will last and has everything I need on it. Back support would be great as well. Throw out some good ones


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

EZ Wade. Best there is IMO. I have the wide model, and it provides all the support i need. I'm a big dude, 6'2 225 and the 36 fits me well, i wear 34" jeans or 36" slacks, and there is plenty of room left on the belt to tighten or loosen. The wide model is big, if you want a lower profile go with the standard.

http://shop.ezwadefishing.com/


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you. They do look nice


----------



## CJ Land (Apr 30, 2014)

Hookset makes a real nice belt made to last.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Think about not using a belt. I put my pliers on a long cord around my neck, boga on a belt loop, and if I'm carrying a tackle box, I sling it around my shoulder. Usually I don't carry a box, I put my jig heads in a plastic bag in one shirt pocket, hard baits with the hooks stuck in old plastics in another. Tippet in a shirt pocket fed through the tippet hole. Obviously I can't carry another rod, but it works well for me.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

The blue h20 belt looks worthy for the price. It mimics the ez wade belt minus the tilted rod holders.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nice Wading Belt*

I haven't ever wading but looking at getting started and found this one look good and has all the extras that EX belt don't include.

Let me know what you think since you waded before

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.c...ame,descrip,xmanufac&PowerSearch_Begin_Only=2


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

seacer said:


> I haven't ever wading but looking at getting started and found this one look good and has all the extras that EX belt don't include.
> 
> Let me know what you think since you waded before
> 
> http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.c...ame,descrip,xmanufac&PowerSearch_Begin_Only=2


The foreverlast is a good belt and the FTU looks identical, only problem is that overtime the Velcro for the tackle box goes to ****. Simply don't try to swim with it to the 3rd bar or go past waist deep and it'll last!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Oops, apparently cr#p is a no no word!!


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hookset gear 6" back support belt, will last for years, best I have seen and their customer service is awesome.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Agree with Wader76. Bought the hook set belt this year and love it. Looks and feels like it last for a long time.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Wader76 said:


> Hookset gear 6" back support belt, will last for years, best I have seen and their customer service is awesome.


X2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoogFisher12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Honestly, I just use the cheapy belts you find at academy. Slip on a plier holder and a stringer holder and I'm off. I've used the same one since I was about 8. No back support, but I'm 6'6" and 300 lbs, so I don't want to hear any complaints


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Wader76 said:


> Hookset gear 6" back support belt, will last for years, best I have seen and their customer service is awesome.


X3


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Does this Hookset gear 6" back support belt have a rod holder as I don't see any in the dark pictures. 

Searacer


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

go with the hookest its very nicely made and it will last along time, and yes it has a rod holder


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hookset. Great product, great product support.


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

*wade belt*

If you prefer a basic belt like I do...go to a Dive shop and buy one made for scuba weights...it will last for a long time and stays stiff.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Any discount Codes for Hookset belt*

Well I conveniced from all your replies the hookset bet is a good one and I'll order it.

Is there any discount code for 2coolers when ordering I see there a discount offer with a special code?

searacer


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

You can get one of the plastic rod holders that has two slits and slide on your hookset belt.

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/fishing/c-/FTU-311.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

